
British Airways: Computer problems cause flight delays - edward
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-40069865
======
pcurve
"power supply issue"

You can almost forgive BA for suffering cyber terrorism, but entire IT system
being brought down for tens of hours due to power supply issue?

------
steejk
Seems pretty major. I'm currently stuck on a flight that can't depart as they
can't get any flight plans etc. Also BA's main website is down.

------
justinclift
Seems like a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14429858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14429858)

------
muse900
No redundancy system in place, sounds like they have an awful tech stack for a
company of that size.

------
ap46
They need to seriously deal with the upcoming 2038 bug.

